# 🛒 CATALOG PARTY! 🛒



## Prince_of_Galar (Mar 31, 2020)

WELCOME

Hello, everyone! I'm hosting a catalog party on my island starting today at 6PM CST. Anyone can join, just check out the rules below!


PARTY RULES

1. Bring 10 items to drop so that others may pick them up and catalog them.
2. No stealing from or harassing other members!
3. Comment on this thread if you want to participate, and I will DM you a Dodo code at the specified time.

ISLAND ETIQUETTE

1. Be kind to my flowers
2. Take fruit if you still need it
3. Feel free to shop at Able Sisters or Nook's​


----------



## mondaayss (Mar 31, 2020)

I would love to join! I can bring some stuff I found so far. Thank you for this offer!


----------



## OswinOswald (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm interested in joining in!


----------



## alitwick (Mar 31, 2020)

Sounds like fun! I’m in!


----------



## whitherward (Mar 31, 2020)

This sounds fun, I'd join!


----------



## Katfaise (Mar 31, 2020)

I’d love to join in if this is still happening :3


----------



## Wisteria Rytsar (Mar 31, 2020)

I would like to join as well!


----------



## lauren1 (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I join? I would love to come and catalog!


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

What a great idea! I'd love to participate please.

EDIT - have loaded 10 unique items into my pockets.

Just so I'm clear on how this works, we arrive and find a patch to dump the 10 items, then go around picking up then immediately putting back down the items others are dumping? And that brief moment of holding them is enough to add the items to our catalogue?


----------



## Saphi (Mar 31, 2020)

Can I join? Please


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Mar 31, 2020)

*Starting in about 15mins!*​


----------



## swagdra (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd like to join!


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Get off your darn NookPhones until everyone has arrived, people! I can't get in.

lightning edit - aaaaand en-route! See you cats shortly!


----------



## Katfaise (Mar 31, 2020)

I’m on my way now!


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Katfaise said:


> I’m on my way now!


Did you anger some wasps today by chance?


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Mar 31, 2020)

Closing the gate! Will reopen soon!


----------



## Deca (Mar 31, 2020)

Omg I'd love to join as well if I'm not too late yet!


----------



## thatveryawkwardmayor (Mar 31, 2020)

wanna come


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Mar 31, 2020)

The gate is OPEN!


----------



## Cyndipop (Mar 31, 2020)

Me please!


----------



## whitherward (Mar 31, 2020)

That was great! Thank you again.


----------



## Katfaise (Mar 31, 2020)

VillageDuck said:


> Did you anger some wasps today by chance?



Yup, that’s me! The girl with the jacked up face 

Also, I would like to Thank those I participated with, it was a nice experience! Thank you amazing Host <3


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

What a lovely little time that was. Thank you again!


----------



## ``` (Mar 31, 2020)

Hello, I would like to join and bring the items that I have from my inventory to your island


----------



## VillageDuck (Mar 31, 2020)

Oh and I just opened the pink gift bag - huge thank you for that too. That was really thoughtful.


----------



## alitwick (Mar 31, 2020)

Thank you for hosting this! That was so much fun!


----------



## Prince_of_Galar (Mar 31, 2020)

Awesome! We're done for the night. Thanks for coming!


----------

